# Site's lagging horribly



## lafeel (Mar 3, 2015)

Self explanatory really. And no  it's not my bloody internet connection, this is the only site I have this issue with.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Mar 3, 2015)

Same here.


----------



## AliothFox (Mar 3, 2015)

Oh, good - I was afraid it was just me.


----------



## Ainoko (Mar 3, 2015)

Same here


----------



## Nolow (Mar 3, 2015)

http://www.isitdownrightnow.com/furaffinity.net.html
The site has a 4 second response time right now.


----------



## Taralack (Mar 3, 2015)

That's strange, the site is loading normally for me here in Australia.


----------



## Hewge (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm in Australia too but the main site is also laggy for me xP


----------



## Taralack (Mar 3, 2015)

Hewge said:


> I'm in Australia too but the main site is also laggy for me xP



I'm not logged in on my work computer, not sure if that had anything to do with it. It does seem to be loading a little slower now.


----------



## elcoyote (Mar 3, 2015)

Yep, been loading slowly throughout the day though right now it is really bad. Also been having an issue with my friend and I changing our avatars and the avatar not changing through the :iconuser: commands. Not sure if they're related but I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Mar 4, 2015)

elcoyote said:


> Also been having an issue with my friend and I changing our avatars and the avatar not changing through the :iconuser: commands. Not sure if they're related but I wouldn't be surprised.


Avatars shown through :iconusername: will recache about once a day. It should resolve itself within a day.


----------



## Sylver (Mar 4, 2015)

Same issue here =/

I made this thread 4 months ago: https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/1267551-Pages-load-very-slowly-or-don-t-load-at-all

Still getting those issues on both my phone and computer =/ I don't believe I have any screenshots of it right now unfortunately.


----------



## idejtauren (Mar 4, 2015)

It's doing it again tonight.


----------



## Erethzium (Mar 4, 2015)

Yep, every page load is taking 5-10 seconds each.

Someone trying to cram-a-lam swiss cake rolls into the disk drive?


----------



## GemWolf (Mar 5, 2015)

I'm in Australia too and it's loading fine for me


----------



## PheagleAdler (Mar 5, 2015)

Erethzium said:


> Yep, every page load is taking 5-10 seconds each.
> 
> Someone trying to cram-a-lam swiss cake rolls into the disk drive?



Sorry, I thought it was hungry!


----------



## Socks the Fox (Mar 5, 2015)

Erethzium said:


> Yep, every page load is taking 5-10 seconds each.
> 
> Someone trying to cram-a-lam swiss cake rolls into the disk drive?



That's just Yak trying to feed the hamsters.


----------



## GemWolf (Mar 5, 2015)

Socks the Fox said:


> That's just Yak trying to feed the hamsters.



BAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA oh my god this made my day :-D


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Mar 6, 2015)

No issues here in San Francisco. (Peachy keen here).


----------



## Erethzium (Mar 9, 2015)

Lagging again. Not as bad as before, but still a 5-10 second load time on every single page load.


----------



## Erethzium (Mar 10, 2015)

Now the site is doing some weird thing where, on any given page that has thumbnails, the first six thumbnails will load immediately, but everything after that will be stuck for ~5 seconds before they all load at the same time.

What's going on with the site/servers, staff?


----------



## Erethzium (Mar 11, 2015)

Aaand site still loading very slowly.

Can we get some kind of mod/admin insight here?


----------



## Gryphoneer (Mar 12, 2015)

Hey, they added some basic php features like editable comments. What did you expect, that stuff _not_ breaking half a dozen unrelated things?


----------



## Erethzium (Mar 17, 2015)

Aaaand even more slow loading.

And by "slow loading" I mean, I'll click on something and it will just sit there and do nothing for 10 seconds, then load the page immediately.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Mar 17, 2015)

I got a 500 Server Error while trying to upload an artwork.


----------



## Erethzium (Mar 18, 2015)

And now it's doing the "first 2 to 6 thumbnails load immediately, then the rest take an additional 6-10 seconds to load" thing again.

Admins, WTF is going on with the servers?


----------

